# Jalapeno Macaroni Salad



## GrannyG (Mar 6, 2007)

This is so good, and a nice dish to make for summer.

Jalapeno Macaroni Salad

12 oz. medium size shells
green onions (about 4, I cut mine with the scissors, fine, some greens, too)
 or a nice slice (dice fine)
salt and pepper to taste
4 jalapeno peppers, deseeded and diced (I use more )
a dash of garlic powder
1 pint of Real mayonnaise

Cook shells, and immerse in ice water, drain.
Add the other ingredients and let it get ice
cold in the refrigerator. This is great to serve
with BBQ.


----------



## mad_evo99 (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow, this sounds amazing! I'll have to try it   Have you tried it witha low fat mayo, or maybe sour cream substitute?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 6, 2007)

No, I like it creamy (and fattening, LOL) but I am sure the low fat variety of mayo would work just as well.


----------



## Ali (Mar 6, 2007)

I love macaroni salad, but have never thought of using jalapenos. Thanks for the idea 

~Ali


----------



## amber (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey there, welcome aboard.  I was wondering about a pint of mayo, that seems like alot to me.  As for the jalapenos, hubby likes them, but for me it's a bit over my heat-o-meeter


----------

